# Olympus 'Please Clean Card' Error



## djmystery

Hello 

My olympus camera MJ 8000 recently stalled with card saying 'please clean card' when I did so it still did not work, so apparently I need to format the card but need to recover images. Im currently trying to do that via pc smart recovery.

I hope this works but if doesnt what other options do I have to recover the photos/videos?

Why does it do this? I hear this has happened before with the XD cards and other olympus cameras. 

Ive only had my camera and card less than 30 days

Thanks


----------



## zuluclayman

ZAR (freeware) worked for me with a 4GB XD card in an Olympus DSLR - XD card had been re-formatted following a card reader failure while card was inserted. Important thing is NOT to use the card for anything before recovering - image data may be overwritten if you do.
The program recovered and saved over 100 images stored on it - takes a couple of hours to recover and restore, but worth it if images are important to you.
I just connected camera with XD card in it via USB port and cable and let the software search for images and restore them - all perfect!


----------



## djmystery

Hello Zuluclayman

Thanks for the response. My card is stuck at the 'Clean Card' stage. Apparently I can leave it as it is or format the card. I tried ZAR and PC inspector recovery whilst the card was in this 'clean card' mode with no results. Should I go ahead and format the card then try? I figure that's the only way I can go forward.


----------



## zuluclayman

sounds like that might be the way to go - reformat the card (use the camera to do so) then connect the camera with the card in it via USB to your computer and use ZAR to recover files.
Hope all goes well - nothing more frustrating than losing important images


----------



## lindacave

I met similar problem and the Olympus XD picture card occured format error and won't let me foramt. But I relied on this Olympus file recovery software and it helped me retrieve most of the files, very useful. Then formatted the card, it became normal again. Cheers. ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin

A very helpful addition to this old post , many thanks Linda ray:

Due to the age of this thread am closing it .. if the Original Poster requires that it be re-opened, please contact a moderator or even myself .

Thx


----------

